# Which is the best: Dell inspiron 15R SE  , HP dv6 7040t and lenovo z580



## gawdeprasad (Nov 24, 2012)

Following are my answers to the questionnaire 

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
Max upto 60K but I am open to buy an i5 3rd Gen if it is around 50K

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
size :15.6"
weight: less than 3Kg

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
mentioned in the subject

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
majorly for entertainment like watching HD movies and sometimes for gaming

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
anything which best suits HD movies

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)


----------



## achyutaghosh (Nov 25, 2012)

The Lenovo Z580 i7 will cost 63k, the HP will be around 57k while the Dell 15R i7 with FHD will cost 65k
The HP looks a bit low on the specs with 6 GB/750 GB- the other two models are 8 GB/1 TB.
If you do not have a personal brand preference, i would suggest you go ahead with the Dell 15R Turbo FHD core i5 for 57k. Your needs do not warrant a i7 system. And in the 15R you get not only the FHD screen which makes even low quality movie prints look great, also get a backlit keyboard, and the brand with the best sales and service support in India. I have been using this sytem for the past couple of weeks and really happy with it. Its only weaknesses are that it is a bit portly, and battery backup is average.


----------



## nandu26 (Nov 25, 2012)

Did you considered Asus K55VM-SX086D ? Cost is around 50K without OS - Corei7 - 8 GB - 1 TB


----------



## .jRay. (Nov 26, 2012)

I bought the Lenovo z580, its great,

 plus points: 

Blu ray disc player,
Dolby speakers ( pretty loud for a laptop) 
Games like NFS mw, FIFA 13 run butter smooth, 
Good trackpad
Nice screen
Dolby sound ( some sort of equaliser)
Good specs
Face recognition login( accurate to a good extent)
Battery lasts 6hrs on balanced mode with 50-60% brightness


Negatives:
Screen reflects,
Some preloaded crapware( energy management and **** like that, but can be removed)


Overall: IS recommended


----------



## nandu26 (Nov 26, 2012)

nickaustin said:


> I bought the Lenovo z580, its great,
> 
> plus points:
> 
> ...



Can you tell me the model you purchased.Is it the corei7 ? 

What do you mean by Screen reflects? Is it glossy like dell truelife?

What about the heat after 2 hours of usage?


----------



## .jRay. (Nov 26, 2012)

nandu26 said:


> Can you tell me the model you purchased.Is it the corei7 ?
> 
> What do you mean by Screen reflects? Is it glossy like dell truelife?
> 
> What about the heat after 2 hours of usage?



Yes it is a Ci7@2.1gHz turbo boost upto 3.1gHz, 
Yes its glossy and reflects light, there are different fan modes for heat dissipation, I use efficient thermal dissipation




It adjusts fan speed according to the usage however if I have my torrent downloads on while playing games in high performance mode with full brightness and have plugged in the charger there is heat generated so I always turn off wireless data before I start playing then there's lesser heat, however in balanced mode, the laptop is cool


----------



## nandu26 (Nov 26, 2012)

@nickaustin - How much you paid for the laptop? Where did you purchased? Local market/ Flipkart

Is it LED panel - slim type or normal like dell inspiron

Does the LED panel shakes when the laptop is kept under ceiling fan?


----------



## .jRay. (Nov 26, 2012)

nandu26 said:


> @nickaustin - How much you paid for the laptop? Where did you purchased? Local market/ Flipkart
> 
> Is it LED panel - slim type or normal like dell inspiron
> 
> Does the LED panel shakes when the laptop is kept under ceiling fan?



I purchased it for 60500 screen panel is of good build does not shake under fan. And panel is very slim



Overall a very good laptop for 
60k


----------



## .jRay. (Nov 26, 2012)

From a local market


----------



## nandu26 (Nov 26, 2012)

nickaustin said:


> Yes it is a Ci7@2.1gHz turbo boost upto 3.1gHz,
> Yes its glossy and reflects light, there are different fan modes for heat dissipation, I use efficient thermal dissipation
> 
> View attachment 7778
> ...




Do you feel 8 GB RAM has an effect on the speed and overall performance of your laptop than 4 GB?


----------



## .jRay. (Nov 27, 2012)

nandu26 said:


> Do you feel 8 GB RAM has an effect on the speed and overall performance of your laptop than 4 GB?



It allows better multitasking, 
And runs applications better , it doesn't have any effect on performance if you're not multitasker


----------



## nandu26 (Dec 1, 2012)

How is your lenovo lappy working? Are you happy with the display?


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 2, 2012)

nandu26 said:


> How is your lenovo lappy working? Are you happy with the display?



Yes, the display is good n bright enough


----------



## nandu26 (Dec 6, 2012)

@nickaustin - 

What is the approximate boot time for your lenovo corei7, 8 gb lappy.

What about the heat after 2-3 hours of usage?

Please also let me know about the laptop adapter heat?


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 7, 2012)

nandu26 said:


> @nickaustin -
> 
> What is the approximate boot time for your lenovo corei7, 8 gb lappy.
> 
> ...



Boots in 15 secs max on windows8, adapter heat is moderate if you donot keep it blocked, 2 hrs ofheavy gaming generates heat , but acceptable as its heavy usage.


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 12, 2012)

actually It boots in 11 seconds flat


----------



## sumit_anand (Dec 12, 2012)

Well, one of my room-mates have the Dell Ispiron 15R and that's a good laptop. The only problem that i had observed till date is that the sound through it is pretty low. We have to use external Speakers for the sound.


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 12, 2012)

Z580 has pretty loud speakers.. loudest I heard on a laptop.


----------



## gawdeprasad (Dec 17, 2012)

nickaustin said:


> Z580 has pretty loud speakers.. loudest I heard on a laptop.



I finally bought Dell Inpiron 15R with I5 3rd Generation, 8 GB DDR3, Full HD Screen (1920 * 1080) with Windows 8. Following are my observations:

Pros:
- Faster once booted
- The screen is good, shows the high definition movies nicely
- Audio is good, rather its very nice
- Robust body

Cons:
- Takes close to 25 seconds to boot
- camera is not that great (Hp has the best as far as I know)
- Power on button is very delicate

I paid 56K for this. I don't know whether this is the best deal or may be I would have got better deal with Lenovo laptop. May be those who know can comment.


----------

